# preference in miter saws



## sheriff12 (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't know if we are allowed to discuss preferences in this forum. But, if it's permissible, I'd like to know opinions between Craftsman and WEN power miter saws. I'm getting ready to buy either a Craftsman model 21237 or a WEN model 70712. I'd like to know which is the more accurate when making cuts and, the reliability of the saws. Thanks for any discussion or suggestions.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had the Craftsman 21237 for many years. It has always done everything that I asked it to do. Cuts have always been as accurate as required. I especially like the current price of $189.xx on sale. As with any sliding saw you have to handle it gently or you can displace the blade/mechanism to the side.

Cannot compare to a WEN because I have never used one.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wen used to build tools that were strictly homeowner tools for very light duty. 
I don't know Wen's present quality and reliability.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I own a Craftsman miter saw*

I like my 10" Craftsman miter saw, but I don't use it all that much for miters, mostly 90 degree cuts. 
Amazon always has many reviews of different brands they sell:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Craftsman+miter+saw

They have a Wen 12" sliding compound miter saw for under $120.00 and has reviews:
https://www.amazon.com/WEN-70716-10...&qid=1493431441&sr=8-1&keywords=wen+miter+saw


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Be careful with reviews, the only ones I find useful are the negative comments (1 or 2 star). Most people who buy something pat themselves on the back buying something that isn't all that good, but they don't have experience with the products they are buying to know the difference and give the product a great review. The negative reviews are typically written by people who have experience to compare it with. There are the "I don't like amazon", or "it came broken in shipping", or other negative reviews that may not be important to you, but you do find the most pertinent comments in the bad reviews.


Enjoy yourself, life is short


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I buy a lot of stuff online*

I get requests to review lots of things I get on ebay or Amazon and I don't bother usually because I have no complaints and don't want to take the time to give a positive review. But... if I had a negative review, aka rant, I would be all up in their face about it. So.... there may be other folks like me, just going on with their life and their new device, saying nothing to no one. 

A review is a review, take it or leave it.... all with a grain of salt.

Just like the rants we get here by one time posters all fired up because their new" framis" didn't perform as they wanted. There's a rotten apple in every case, so don't be too influenced one way or the other. Even opinions here are subject to the experience level of the respondent, or the conditions of use. :wink2:


----------



## renraw9002 (Mar 19, 2016)

To be honest I'm rather skeptical of both brands. I've never really had good luck with power tools made by craftsmen. I have a drill by Craftsmen that is gathering dust cause I have a new Ridgid drill that is amaze-balls by comparison. 

Wen strikes me as another Black and Decker, but my verdict is still out on Wen. Not that there's anything wrong with Black and Decker sometimes, but they just strike me as trying to get people to buy a much cheaper, much less quality version of something... Which I know is pretty much the point.

But I know I'm not helping you at all with this post, but I figured I'd throw in my .02. As others have said, read the reviews. Especially the negative ones. Usually the positive ones are posted by people who just bought an item and think it's amazing because they bought it as another mentioned. I have items that I've been using for a good while now that I probably should go post a review. Like Ridgid's 5 piece... gen5x or something like that power tool kit lol.

Edit: not that this has anything to do with your post, but if you need the stuff in the Ridgid Gen5x combo kit go ahead and buy it. I love the tools except the reciprocating saw, but that could just be the cheapo blade that comes with it.


----------



## sheriff12 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank You to all respondents of this thread! Since I'm retired, I'll just flip a coin and decide that way. The saw isn't going to see that much use because I'm 70 now and don't get around very well. Thanks again!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

sheriff12 said:


> Thank You to all respondents of this thread! Since I'm retired, I'll just flip a coin and decide that way. The saw isn't going to see that much use because I'm 70 now and don't get around very well. Thanks again!


A youngster like you has lots of good woodworking years ahead of him I have accomplished lots of projects in the last 10 years.

George


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd guess that the Harbor Freight offerings are comparable quality, and likely available for less money.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Other places to shop are*

Try Menards;
https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...448111275-c-9082.htm?tid=-4904177413305417990

Lowes:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-10-in-15-Amp-Single-Bevel-Sliding-Compound-Laser-Miter-Saw/3512785

Online at Tyler Tool ,new or reconditioned:
http://www.tylertool.com/hitachi-c10fce2-10-in--compound-miter-saw/hitnc10fce2,default,pd.html
The Hitachi brand is very well regarded.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

On any low end tool like that I would definitely get the feel of it at a brick and mortar store to check the build, if it looks like it will be suitable then start price shopping online as well.

Reviews will point out some of the flaws, you just have to read between the lines sometimes to get the real picture.

This may come as a shock but in all probability less than 1% of the people that do woodworking professionally actually have time to participate in forums like this or give tool reviews.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd like to point out that if one merely wants to make "rough" cuts for building a deck or a fence it really doesn't make much difference which saw you get since accuracy isn't all that important, but if you want to make something "simple" like a picture frame, quality of cut and accuracy are important and if your equipment isn't up to it you will get frustrated and may give up woodworking. Then you'll feel good about not spending too much for something because woodworking isn't fun and too hard to do.


Enjoy yourself, life is short


----------

